# Ken 'Skip' Hill Longevity DVD :D



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

After a lot of hard work & time the DVD is now ready & FREE to watch & download :thumbup1:

Click on the link below to view the Longevity DVD. It is just under 11 hours of footage over 26 chapters.

If using google chrome as your browser, you may have to load the menu a 2nd time. This is a google chrome issue called "black death" and we cannot do anything about it. After loading it the 2nd time it will run without an issue. All other browsers you won't have to load twice.

http://www.teamskip.net/longevitydvd/

Linda


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looking forward to getting in and watching this one


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

It's been well worth the wait


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

amazing find 

thank you


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> amazing find
> 
> thank you


It wasn't a find Skip's my prep guy


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

lol how rude of me to say such a thing :laugh: 

tell skip this dvd is GREATLY appreciated


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

He will be on here if people have questions


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Thank you for posting this Linny, and please thank Skip for putting all this together, i really appreciate you doing this, many thanks:thumb:


----------



## Ken &quot;Skip&quot; Hill (May 26, 2010)

You are welcome and I appreciate the thanks as it was a very complicated project that if I had known how much work (and money) it would be, I may have thought twice. We are very proud of this project and I hope that everyone can take at least something away from it and help their prep or their training or even posing.

Please pass the link on to friends or other bodybuilders as this is the main reason that I am doing this for free. I want it to reach as many people as possible.

If any of you have any questions about anything in the DVD, please let me know.

Thanks,

Skip


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Massive fan our yours, will watch this tonight


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Been waiting for this.....Cheers skip...


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Bump, for later


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

I get pain in my left front delt when shoulder pressing, I used Skips suggestion in the DVD & today no pain


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Been waiting a longgggg time for this. Nice one skip.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Nooooooo don't work on iPad


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is a must see....and to get this sort of info for nothing is a real gift....


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Skip I know your aim is to get this out for free, but any chance this will actually end up on DVD?!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Haimer said:


> Skip I know your aim is to get this out for free, but any chance this will actually end up on DVD?!


Download & burn yourself a DVD, that's what it's for.


----------



## Ken &quot;Skip&quot; Hill (May 26, 2010)

You can either view the DVD chapter by chapter or you can follow the download link and you can download each individual chapter to a DVD. You have both options.

What about the pain your ass, Lin? Is that gone too? On 2nd thought, don't answer that. 

Skip


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Ken said:


> What about the pain your ass, Lin? Is that gone too? On 2nd thought, don't answer that.
> 
> Skip


LOL the pain in ass has been removed Boss


----------



## Ken &quot;Skip&quot; Hill (May 26, 2010)

LOCUST said:


> Nooooooo don't work on iPad


The lack of flash on Ipad will prevent you from viewing it, correct.

Skip


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

three chapters into it and loving the dvd skip. Not sure why i jumped straight to the grocery store visit...hmmm always thinking about food!!


----------



## Ken &quot;Skip&quot; Hill (May 26, 2010)

Personally, I like the "EATS" chapter the best. It shows how things go around here on a typical Sunday. You might recognize Heather Armbrust in that chapter, as well.

Skip


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Have the day off toda so will indulge in this. Much appreciated 

What made you decide to do it out of interest?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for doing this Skip it's immense. I have downloaded half and watched some of the posing chapter today


----------



## Ken &quot;Skip&quot; Hill (May 26, 2010)

Let me know how you feel about the quality of the video after downloading it. We are considering offering an mpeg version for download, as well, if these aren't high enough quality. It is hard because we want the highest quality but yet when or if we do that, the time to download the files is quite long, as well.

Skip



Galtonator said:


> Thanks for doing this Skip it's immense. I have downloaded half and watched some of the posing chapter today


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Will be downloading this later and watching it while the gf has the soaps on 

Big thanks Skip


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Cheers for the link! Gonna watch this later! Looks awsome


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the link, will download and watch this when the wife is watching her programmes.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Ken said:


> The lack of flash on Ipad will prevent you from viewing it, correct.
> 
> Skip


Correct. I'm downloading it.

To add as u have already mentioned it. I was watching a the intro at full screen and it was staring to loose quality,

But how far can you go in the end, it's free it's excellent and I don't mind a little pixel or 2.


----------



## Ken &quot;Skip&quot; Hill (May 26, 2010)

LOCUST said:


> Correct. I'm downloading it.
> 
> To add as u have already mentioned it. I was watching a the intro at full screen and it was staring to loose quality,
> 
> But how far can you go in the end, it's free it's excellent and I don't mind a little pixel or 2.


Thank you for the feedback. We will take this into consideration as far as whether we will go with another, higher quality (DVD quality) version for upload in the next week or two. It is just that it will take a LONG time for users to download the files.

Skip


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Dont mind the length of time for download when its such quality info mate... :thumb:


----------



## JoshLarge999 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just signed up with skip and he's a great guy!

Only downside is they take a while to download! But I imagine they will be well worth it


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Have you tried downloading it with VLC media player?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Galtonator said:


> Thanks for doing this Skip it's immense. I have downloaded half and watched some of the posing chapter today


Hello Skip

I'm watching it on my laptop and the quality is really good on that size screen. Not sure on anything bigger. I put my laptop on the spare room bed when I do my cardio. Your dvd has come just at the right time. Thank you


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Cant wait to watch this.

Looks like a huge amount of effort has gone in to make something thats free,


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

very intresting how you do not eat for 2 hours after you wake up!


----------



## Ken &quot;Skip&quot; Hill (May 26, 2010)

CJ said:


> Cant wait to watch this.
> 
> Looks like a huge amount of effort has gone in to make something thats free,


And I appreciate you recognizing this.  Lin probably remembers me starting work on this early last year.

Skip


----------



## Ken &quot;Skip&quot; Hill (May 26, 2010)

When you get old you can go longer if you need to. lol

Ok, after 6am here so I gotta fall into bed.

Skip



Rekless said:


> very intresting how you do not eat for 2 hours after you wake up!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Watching and very interesting.

Cheers Skip, very good info there.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

The posing chapter helped me out alot great advise skip :thumb: legend.


----------



## Ken &quot;Skip&quot; Hill (May 26, 2010)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> The posing chapter helped me out alot great advise skip :thumb: legend.


Glad to hear it!

Skip


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rekless said:


> very intresting how you do not eat for 2 hours after you wake up!


it does work though, hard to do at first but i think eating when you first get up is more of a habit than a need....i leave it until 9.00am and i ready to eat then....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can get FLV converters on shareware so you could download the files and convert them to say MP4 for iPad or iPhone as i have done


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> it does work though, hard to do at first but i think eating when you first get up is more of a habit than a need....i leave it until 9.00am and i ready to eat then....


I am going to try this. Have a 1.5 mile walk to work as well so can constitute as my fast cardio!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The files are in the FLV format but as most know these cannot be played on any Apple product so though t i would tell you guys of a decent converter to use....

uSeesoft FLV Converter will do the job very well....i have done mine and they come out in excellent quality....

http://download.cnet.com/uSeesoft-FLV-Converter/3000-2194_4-10915108.html


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

thanks Paul, will get to dling and converting asap...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Greyphantom said:


> thanks Paul, will get to dling and converting asap...


try this one mate just noticed the one above when you dont have the key only converts the first 5min....this one is better

http://www.koyotesoft.com/indexEn.html


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

stupid key...  thanks for the new linky....


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Loving the series so far, Skip talks a lot of sense. I really hope lots and lots of people get to watch this. Time for a facebook update I think!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Loving the series so far, Skip talks a lot of sense. I really hope lots and lots of people get to watch this. Time for a facebook update I think!


Just found this and its free, thanks skip  and thanks Linny for putting it in a thread


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I have watched it all and I really enjoyed the "dvd". Really liked all the hints and tips in the posing section. I think thats the chapter that I found really useful


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> I have watched it all and I really enjoyed the "dvd". Really liked all the hints and tips in the posing section. I think thats the chapter that I found really useful


Looking forward to it mate, glad I found it


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

you won't be disapointed


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

That posing sections immense for sure. The whole DVD's a goldmine and Skip's such a charismatic character Its fun to watch, would be great to work with him there's no question there!


----------



## Denial (Feb 2, 2011)

This is available as a torrent download too: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6163884 not many people on there though, sadly.


----------

